# Buying another Mt. Amanzi - Good Deal??



## ajhcmaj (Sep 3, 2009)

I was emailed from Mt Amanzi about the units that were in default.  The prices of back fees/taxes/levies varied.

Just seeing if this is a good deal for a 1 bedroom

$575 US and it includeds all this

Will own the unit
All transfer fees paid and rtimeshare is in my name
Will receive a 2009 week transfered into my RCI account for us
2010 dues available to be paid now (but have to pay them to get the week in RCI account).

I know the trading value has diminshed for SA, however I am very pleased with my trades and since I go to Florida and Mexico alot I can get what I need.  So the main question is, are there other people that I could find (website or individuals) to pay less then $575 with the transfer fee included, 1 year maintence fee paid to get a week in my RCI account, and ownership of a week usage for a 1 bedroom.


Thanks


----------



## philemer (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you talking about a RED, WHITE or BLUE week? What do you own now?

What is the Levy on this new one?

On the Cape Escape website the lowest priced "High/Red" week they had was R4,500. I haven't converted that figure but s/b around $580-600. Usually you can get their weeks for less than asking price, however. http://www.capeescape.co.za/media/ports/124713870009.pdf

It sounds like you're getting a very fair deal, especially if the Levy is reasonable. My 2BR SA week is abt. R2660 and my 1BR SA week is about R1900. 




ajhcmaj said:


> I was emailed from Mt Amanzi about the units that were in default.  The prices of back fees/taxes/levies varied.
> 
> Just seeing if this is a good deal for a 1 bedroom
> 
> ...


----------



## grest (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with Phil.  It sounds good, but you need to check the value of the week.  I think all the Mt Amanzi weeks float except the peak weeks, so check it out.  Having said that, I've had good use of my weeks there.
Connie


----------

